# New Big Foot Decoys 2009



## Leo Porcello

From their website:



> Big Foot decoys is pleased to announce thier new decoys for 2009. They are the new One Piece sleeper, and a new Shell decoy. I have photos, but don't know how to post them. If I could send them to someone, maybe they could put them here for us all to see. They have been worth the wait. The shell comes with an at rest head, but any standard head will fit them. The heads and tails are flocked on both decoys.
> As of yet, the price has not been established. I'll let you know as soon as I find out.


----------



## averyghg

my guess is atleast $120 for 4 uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello

I would think with all the drinking you do that you would beable to keep that stuff in your belly a bit easier!

Wilton?? :beer:


----------



## averyghg

hahaha

Wilton! i need to find a designated driver!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Or a designated bulldog bed!


----------



## zwohl

Pics can be found here http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=690573


----------



## jawn

looks like i will be purchasing some more


----------



## templey_41

the white patch on the face looks really shiny. might flare the birds.


----------



## goosebusters

Those Things Are Ridiculously AWESOME! I wouldn't mind having 20 dozen!


----------



## Horker23

Im a GHG guy, but i think i might be buying some of those! They are SWEET!


----------



## diver_sniper

James, you up for a warehouse raid?

Seriously though, those look really nice.


----------



## michigandakotan

Up for trade 12 avery shells......for 12 bigfoot shells!! Look out avery big foot just made 5:00 o'clock friday even better. and while I am at it I should also trade my ghg full bodies for big foot full bodies.


----------



## shooteminthelips

I seriously am not impressed. But then as Mertz says, I support the evil empire and drink the avery coolaid. Not impressed, however I would like to see them in person before I stand up on my soap box.


----------



## goosebusters

shooteminthelips said:


> I seriously am not impressed. But then as Mertz says, I support the evil empire and drink the avery coolaid. Not impressed, however I would like to see them in person before I stand up on my soap box.


There isn't a better shell other than maybe the super mag sleeper though. These do kinda seem like a ripoff of those, but still awesome nonetheless. I want to know who does Bigfoots feather detailing, they would never need to fully flock their decoys because the deep feathers don't get shiny like other decoys. Not to mention the feathers look like real geese.


----------



## shooteminthelips

I have stood on a hill in August and looked down on 60 big foots. They shine with the best of them. :stirpot:


----------



## Leo Porcello

doubtful!


----------



## goosebusters

I have seen FFD's white with frost, and I have seen many days where the snow is only collecting on the FFD's because they are the only decoy that grabs the snow when it is windy. If falls right off the bigfoots and hunters series.

Do you think that these shells are better/worse than Avery Fully Flock shells? What about after one year?


----------



## dakotashooter2

They kind of look like they may be pulled from the same mold or a modified mold of another brand. The body style seems very similar to Flambeau shells.
It appears they also need to look at a dull non-lead base paint for the cheeks and beaks. (China has to use all that left over toy paint for something.) 

Can't say I'd run out and buy some without putting my hands on them first.

FYI... Even real birds shine at times. Can't tell you how many times I thought I scored a free duck decoy only to have it fly away.


----------



## templey_41

the only time i've ever seen a canada GOOSE shine is after i am done waxing it.


----------



## USAlx50

They look nice to me. I only use bigfoots because FFD's are so realistic that they dont give geese a very sporting chance... Being the ethical sportsman I man I prefer to give birds a chance.


----------



## Blue Plate

I like them: looks good, durable, I'll have a few dozen by this fall. Foots are still a great choice.


----------



## Sean Ehmke

I like the head position. Can that be used on the full body? What is it with such a large spot of white on the butt. I wish I had a shed full of decoys. :beer: Sean


----------



## goosebusters

Sean Ehmke said:


> What is it with such a large spot of white on the butt.


There is extra plastic there so that the butt makes contact with the ground giving it more surface contact and making it less likely to blow over or across the ice. I guess that is what I am assuming because it is the same with the Mag Sleepers.


----------



## tumblebuck

I'll be saving my money for some of this avery stuff!!!!!

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=52355



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rick Frisch View Post
> Lots of stuff in the works. Can't let the cat out of the bag yet.
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> *Holy cow Rick what more can Avery possibly do for waterfowlers???*


 uke:

:stirpot:


----------



## goosebusters

Do you think they are going to improve the quality of their existing decoys or make new shoddy decoys? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## diver_sniper

I would assume they'll have to keep the durability up. That's their trademark, what keeps them in business. If they ever start making decoys that don't hold up they're screwed.


----------



## Buck25

diver_sniper said:


> I would assume they'll have to keep the durability up. That's their trademark, what keeps them in business. If they ever start making decoys that don't hold up they're screwed.


EXACTLY

As far as looks go i would def. go with the avery's. 
With that said i would still much rather have the bigfoots.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Diver I think Mertz was talking about the Avery's and all the great things they have coming out for waterfowlers. Hope to see you in Feb at the banquet!


----------



## Matt Jones

It's just a decoy. Some of you guys are arguing like we're discussing religion or something.


----------



## blhunter3

The type of decoy won't make or break a hunt. Im sure alot of people have killed birds over every decoy out there.

Though I am glad to see that Bigfoot finally made a shell.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Matt Jones said:


> It's just a decoy. Some of you guys are arguing like we're discussing religion or something.


I thought hunting was a religion?


----------



## Quackkills9

> Look out avery big foot just made 5:00 o'clock friday even better.


might want to 2nd thought that???? :lol:

FFD 1piece sleepers
















[/quote]


----------



## shooteminthelips

hahaha take that Mertz... Avery decoys are so good that the geese are litterly getting horny over them! Can anyone say Gooseback Mountain! lol :beer:


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

if you look at the mag sleepers and bigfoots compared to averys you can see that the averys do not touch the ice all the way around which can be a problem in higher winds....anyone who uses the avery shells on the ice knows that they slide around if it gets windy and it doesnt even have to be that windy. That was always the good thing about the mag sleepers and bigfoot looks like they got that part right.....the averys look pretty good thou

besides i beleive the title of this post was new bigfoot decoys not new avery decoys let us bigfoot boys have our moment


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I am just happy I finally got rid of almost all of my Avery stuff!


----------



## Quackkills9

> besides i beleive the title of this post was new bigfoot decoys not new avery decoys let us bigfoot boys have our moment


did it?....someone brought up the word "Avery" so I had to do it. dd:


----------



## snow123geese

The new bigfoots look pretty good. Finally they came out with shells. Both bigfoot and avery will kill birds, But I would go with the avery/ghg over bigfoot any day. Those ffd sleepers look exactly like real birds!


----------



## Leo Porcello

neither one of those come close to these:


----------



## mcudwort

WOW, those look amazing. The ffd's look awesome too but you can't beat a DSD.


----------



## USAlx50

650 a dz?


----------



## Blue Plate

DSD sleepers are $250 for 4.


----------



## Quackkills9

Guess this thread is not about Big Foots anymore hahaha!

Dave Smith Decoys are great looking decoys, no doubt but I think they look a little too brown/light colored some areas (you can't get perfect though!) compare to this Live sleeper goose but the FFD are little darker so, I think the DSD wins. If you can afford them, great! Notice the band on the live sleeper?? 8)

FFD 1 piece









Live Canada goose









DSD sleeper


----------



## Leo Porcello

Those FFD look darker than that live goose.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I think about the only thing the DSD doesn't have is the band. Other then that it looks about as good as it get's. FFD's are dark, and get even worse when wet, or dew on them.


----------



## barebackjack

The older FFD's are quite a bit lighter. I have a bunch of 2005 FFD's that are WAY lighter than the new ones.


----------



## Leo Porcello

I think the better term is "faded"


----------



## Traxion

The Dave Smith's look great, but at $750 a dozen!!! Not justifiable for me, there are plenty of others that will get the job done otherwise.

I like the BF stuff. Durable and looks good. Priced right and made with quality, no bags, babying, or lottery winnings needed to buy and take care of them![/i]


----------



## goosebusters

I love this topic. It never gets old to me, and I am 100% serious, no sarcasm, I could argue this til I die. :lol:

But seriously if someone offered me 100 free FFD one-piece decoys, I _would_ take them, but I would sell them and get some of these new BF dekes. :lol: I got sold on FFD's once, never again.


----------



## mtgreenheads

Wonder how long till those FFDs have lost all flocking, cracked like crazy and are ready for the burn pile or dumpster.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

mtgreenheads said:


> Wonder how long till those FFDs have lost all flocking, cracked like crazy and are ready for the burn pile or dumpster.


Or if they can take the drive over test!

I will never forget the day I drove over a BF, then blew it back up and it was fine! :beer:


----------



## Green head down

got to love the BF BJ it never fails


----------



## huntnfishn1

the bigfoots cheeks look real shiny in those photos. omeone else said they would flare birds and i agree. uncle is a gastroblablabla doctor and he bought 3 dzn DSDs he gave me some pics in a field a couple days ago and they look amazing. off season though hasnt hunted over them yet. panning a trip out in january and will maybe get to hunt them. raised their prices like 30 bucks now . insted of 300 for 4 its 325 for four.

hunted turkey over DSD hen. really bad decoy. some stupid ol jake came up started to bash it and those things are weak. I dont know if i did something to make it not as sturdy but it got torn to shredds. My mom almost cried when she learned i needed a knew one. her wallet cried louder


----------



## DonkeyCart

I own every brand that was stated on this thread so far. I like the Avery Sleeper its nice. But hard to beat a stick at BF durabilty and dependabilty. If the price on BF is right, Ill sell my Avery Sleepers and buy BF. TO match the 12 doz BF field...lol.

As for the DSD sleepers costing 330, thats the price for four honkers. Not the sleeper version, there ONLY $275...lol.

I need to scan a picture comparison of the avery sleeper next to a DSD, hands down DSD wins. I thought it was close but not even. I dont know if its the UV or what.


----------



## Neck Collar

Too Expensive. I'd say both avery and bigfoot decoys look good and i would bet they both work just fine.

Still think the avery is just a bit better though.


----------

